# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Corvid husbandry

## Corvus

> CORVIDS Crows, jays and magpies   Husbandry and Management A Brief Review, originally presented at the AZA 2003 Eastern Regional 
> 
> Written by Ted Fox Bird Collection Manager Rosamond Gifford Zoo _______________________ Presented by KC Mangine Aviculturist Bronx Zoo 
> 
> 
> Introduction 
> 
> Corvids are desirable as exhibit species due to their size, coloration, vocal ability and activity level. Among their many attributes is a high level of intelligence, which can be both a blessing and a curse. As a result of their ability to adapt to a wide variety of habitats they are found on every continent except Antarctica. Their ability to adapt also makes their captive maintenance relatively easy. They do however present many challenges regarding general husbandry and reproduction.  
> 
> ...




ΠΗΓΗ : https://www.riverbanks.org/subsite/pact/corvids.pdf




το αρθρο μεταφραζεται σταδιακα  απο τον Αρστειδη  και θα ενημερωνεται το αρχικο ποστ , μετα απο καθε νεο κομματι ( η διευκρινιση θα σβηστει με τη συμπληρωση του αρθρου  (  εκ της διαχειρισ. ομαδας  jk21 ) 

Μετάφραση :


*Εκτροφη-διαχειρηση κορακοειδων.*
*Εισαγωγη*

Τα κορακοειδη είναι επιθυμητα καθώς παρουσιάζουν είδη που διαφερουν εξαιτίας του μεγέθους τους, του χρωματισμού, της φωνητικής τους ικανότητας και του επιπέδου δραστηριότητας. Μεταξύ των χαρακτηριστικών τους είναι ένα υψηλό επίπεδο νοημοσύνης, το οποίο μπορεί να είναι τόσο ευλογία όσο και κατάρα. Ως αποτέλεσμα της ικανότητάς τους να προσαρμοζονται σε μια ευρεία ποικιλία οικοτόπων, βρίσκονται σε κάθε ήπειρο, εκτός από την Ανταρκτική. Η ικανότητά τους να προσαρμόζονται επίσης καθιστά τη συντήρησή τους σχετικά εύκολη. Ωστόσο, παρουσιάζουν πολλές προκλήσεις όσον αφορά την διατηρηση και την αναπαραγωγή.

Η στέγαση και η διαχείριση των κορακοειδων είναι τόσο προκλητική όσο και ανταποδωτικη. Ακόμη και η στέγαση τους σε εκθέματα μεμονωμένων ειδών έχει τη δυσκολία της. Τα Corvids είναι γνωστα για τη νοημοσύνη και την χωροκτητικοτητα τους, καθιστώντας τη δουλειά να τα κρατας απασχολημενα ένα τεράστιο έργο.Είναι επιτακτικο το κλουβι να έχει αφθονία χώρου και πολυπλοκότητας. Προφανώς όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το κλουβι, τόσο πιο εύκολο είναι να ενσωματωθεί η πολυπλοκότητα. Εντούτοις, είναι δυνατόν να τα φιλοξενήσουμε σε μικρότερους χώρους εάν ο εμπλουτισμός η εκπαιδευση και η ελευθερη πτηση εκτος κλουβιου γίνουν προτεραιότητα.Οι πατηθρες θα πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμες σε διάφορα μεγέθη και υφές σε οσο το δυνατο διαφορετικα επιπεδα υψους.Τα περισοτερα corvids νιωθουν άνετα στο έδαφος, ειδικά εάν παρέχονται βράχοι και κούτσουρα. Τα μεσαια επιπεδα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται για εμπλουτισμό και σίτιση, τα ανώτερο επίπεδα για υπνο και φωλιάσμα. Το καταφυγιο πρέπει να παρέχεται με βάση το κλίμα και τα είδη, που κυμαίνεται από απλο προστατευτικο που κοβει τον αερα,έως θερμαινόμενο εσωτερικο δωματιο. Το φυσικό υπόστρωμα προτιμάται καθώς παρέχει εμπλουτισμό και ειναι αισθητικά ευχάριστο. Πρέπει να λαμβάνεται μέριμνα για την παρακολούθηση του υποστρώματος για αποθηκευμένα τρόφιμα για την αποφυγη ασθενειων(ολα τα κορακοειδη αποθηκευουν τροφη).Η χοντρή άμμος αποτελεί ιδανικό υπόστρωμα, καθώς επιτρέπει στα πουλιά να σκάψουν, παρέχει αποστραγγιση και διευκολύνει τον καθαρισμό.

Κοινωνική διαχείριση.

Τα περισσότερα είδη κορακοειδων είναι αγελαια κατά τη διάρκεια κάποιου μέρους του ετήσιου κύκλου αν και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να κανουν το ιδιο και στην αναπαραγωγη. Πολλά είδη είναι γνωστά ως συνεταιριστικοι αναπαραγωγοι στην ​​φύση. Λίγες περιπτώσεις έχουν τεκμηριωθει οτι μιμούνται επιτυχώς αυτή την στρατηγική αναπαραγωγής στην αιχμαλωσία,ωστόσο, συχνότερα αυτό οδηγεί σε αποτυχία, πιθανώς λόγω της ανικανότητάς μας να αντιγράψουμε με ακρίβεια όλους τους παράγοντες που υπάρχουν σε άγριες καταστάσεις. Τυπικα,η διατηρηση ενός αρσενικού και ενός θηλυκού μαζί οδηγεί σε ένα λειτουργικό δεσιμο ζευγαριου. Όταν υπάρχει έλλειψη διέγερσης στην κλουβα, είναι δυνατόν ο δεσμός να υποβαθμιστεί με αποτέλεσμα την επιθετικότητα και την απώλεια της παραγωγής. Εάν ειναι αναγκαιο καποια πουλια να ταιστουν στο χερι,η πρώιμη έκθεση σε ειδικούς θα βοηθήσει στη διατήρηση της φυσικής συμπεριφοράς. Οι μακρές περίοδοι αποτύπωσης καθιστούν δυνατή την ενσωμάτωση άλλων πουλιών για κοινωνικοποίηση.Τα πουλια που εκτρέφονται με το χέρι παρουσιάζουν συχνά δυσκολίες στη διαμόρφωση δεσμών ζεύγους λόγω του δεσιματος με τους φροντιστες τους.Αυτό μπορεί να ξεπεραστεί με αρκετή προσπάθεια για την αποδέσμευση του ενδιαφέροντος του πουλιού προς τον άνθρωπο υπέρ του φυσικού συντρόφου του όσο το δυνατόν νωρίτερα. Όταν υπάρχουν πολύ μεγάλοι χωροι,ομάδες αγελαιων πουλιων μπορούν να επιτευχθουν επιτυχως.Για να διευκολυνθεί η επιτυχής διαχείριση, ανεξάρτητα από το μέγεθος του χωρου, μια μονάδα παγίδευσης,είναι ευεργετική για πολλούς λόγους. Αυτός ο κλωβός μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τον διαχωρισμό των πτηνών που είναι επιθετικά μεταξύ τους και για τις εισαγωγές νεων πουλιων. Σε μεγάλους χωρους οι μονάδες παγίδευσης θα επιταχύνουν τη σύλληψη όταν είναι απαραίτητο.

Αναπαραγωγη.
Η αναπαραγωγη των κορακοειδων ειναι σποραδικη στη καλυτερη περιπτωση.η αναπαραγωγη μπορει να συμβει ειτε εκτος ειτε σε εκθεση αν υπαρχουν οι καταλληλες συνθηκες.Κατά την έναρξη της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου, είναι επιτακτική η αύξηση της συχνότητας και της ποικιλίας εμπλουτισμου.Η προσφορα ζωντανης τροφης σ αυτο το σημειο μπορει να εξασφαλισει μια πετυχημενη σεζον.Γενικά, ένα καλα δεμένο ζευγάρι θα πρέπει να διαθέτει ένα χώρο που να ενσωματώνει το ύψος και την απόσταση από το προσωπικό φροντίδας και τους επισκέπτες.Η ιδιοσυγκρασια του θηλυκου θα πρεπει να ληφθει υποψη στη τοποθετηση φωλιων.Τα νευρικά θηλυκά μπορεί να προκληθούν για αναπαραγωγή με μια καλά τοποθετημένη περιοχή φωλιάσματος. Μερικά θηλυκά μπορεί να προτιμούν περιοχές που τους επιτρέπουν να παρακολουθουν το περιβαλλον τους ενω αλλα προτιμουν να ειναι κρυμενα.Η παροχή επιλογών όταν η προτίμηση δεν έχει καθοριστεί θα αυξήσει τις πιθανότητες επιτυχίας αναπαραγωγής. Θα πρέπει να παρέχονται συχνά και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες υλικων φωλιας αναλογα το ειδος των πουλιων.Πάλι θα πρέπει να παρέχεται μια ποικιλία υλικών που θα επιτρέπουν στα πουλιά να έχουν τη δυνατότητα επιλογής. Μπορούν να δοθούν πλατφόρμες και / ή καλάθια φωλιών για να δοθεί μια βασική δομή για την κατασκευή. Είναι δυνατόν τα πτηνά να κατασκευάσουν μια εντελώς φυσική φωλιά χωρίς δομή στήριξης,εαν η κλουβα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη με φυσικη βλαστηση.Τα θηλυκά κάνουν όλη την επώαση. τα αρσενικά βοηθούν με την κατασκευή φωλιών και την τροφοδοσία του θηλυκού κατά τη διάρκεια της επώασης και το ταισμα των νεοσσων τις πρωτες τους μερες.Καθως οι νεοσσοι μεγαλουν το αρσενικο βοηθαει και αυτο στο ταισμα.Ενα συνηθισμενο προβλημα στην αναπαραγωγη σε αιχμαλωσια ειναι το φαγωμα νεοσσων και αυγων απο το αρσενικο.Εαν συμβεί αυτό, συνιστάται να αφαιρεθεί το αρσενικό από την περιοχή φωλεοποίησης, ιδανικα σε μια αμέσως γειτονική περιοχή όπου μπορεί να διατηρηθεί οπτική και φωνητικη επαφή, αλλά μπορεί να αποφευχθεί ο φυσικός κίνδυνος.Το θηλυκο ειναι ικανο να επωαζει και να ταιζει τους νεοσσους χωρις βοηθεια αν ειναι απαραιτητο.Η επανεισαγωγη του αρσενικου οταν οι νεοσσοι φτασουν την ηλικα των 10-20 ημερων μπορει να αυξησει τις πιθανοτητες επιβιωσης τους.Αυτη η επανεισαγωγή πρέπει να παρακολουθείται προσεκτικά.Οι γονείς πρέπει να έχουν πρόσβαση σε κατάλληλα είδη τροφής για τη διατροφή των νεοσσών.Οι γρυλλοι ειναι ενα προτιμωμενο ειδος τροφης για πολλα ειδη.Mealworms,wax,και ποντικια ειναι αλλες τροφες που πρεπει να προσφερονται.
Μεσος ορος αριθμου αυγων 4-6,χρωμα ανοιχτο μπλε-πρασινο με σκουρες κηλιδες για τα περισοτερα ειδη.Διαρκεια επωασης 16-22 μερες αναλογα το ειδος.

Διατροφή 

Τα κορακοειδη είναι παμφάγα, καθιστώντας αρκετά εύκολο να τρέφονται επαρκώς εκτός της εποχής αναπαραγωγής. Κατά την αναπαραγωγή, όπως αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως, είναι απαραίτητη μια πιο σύνθετη διατροφή. Η βασική διατροφή πρέπει να αποτελείται από μια πηγή πρωτεΐνης, φρούτα, λαχανικά και φυτικές ίνες. Υπάρχουν πολλα ειδη pellets στην αγορά που μπορούν να χρησιμεύσουν ως βαση μιας ισορροπημένης, εύκολα αποδεκτής διατροφής. Μερικά παραδείγματα είναι τα pellets Marion Zoological Jungle και Paradise, τα pellets περιστεριων Purina Nutrablend και τα Kaytee Exact. Αυτα μπορούν να συμπληρωθούν με την προσθήκη φρέσκων φρούτων και λαχανικών, ποντικών, ορτυκιών, νεοσσών μίας ημέρας, ψαριών, καρπών με κέλυφος και ζωντανής τροφής.


Εκθεση

Ο ασφαλέστερος τρόπος εκθεσης είναι σε χωρους μεμονωμενων ειδων. Είναι δυνατή η στέγαση τους σε μεικτους χωρους ειδων, εάν δοθεί ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στην επιλογή ειδών και στις παραμέτρους του χωρου. Υπάρχουν εκθέματα στα οποία παρουσιάζονται με επιτυχία τα κορακοειδη με θηλαστικά, ερπετά και διάφορα άλλα είδη πουλιών. Μερικοί παράγοντες που είναι απαραίτητοι για την επιτυχία είναι το μέγεθος και η πολυπλοκότητα του χωρου και η επιλογή ειδών με βάση την προσωπικότητα και τα συμπληρωματικά πρότυπα συμπεριφοράς. Η αναπαραγωγη σε αυτους τους χωρους θα προσθέσει ένα βαθμό δυσκολίας.

Υγεία

Τα Corvids τείνουν να είναι αρκετά σκληρα αν και πρόσφατα ο ιός του Δυτικού Νείλου έχει γίνει πολυ ανησυχιτικός για  πουλιά που στεγάζονται σε εξωτερικούς χώρους. Είναι τόσο ευαίσθητα όπως τα άλλα είδη στις συνήθεις νόσους των πτηνών (όπως η ασπεργίλλωση, η ατοξοπλάσμωση, η φυματίωση των πτηνών και η ελονοσία). Στην περίπτωση πτηνών που μεγαλωνουν με το χέρι,επικρατούν τα προβλήματα των ποδιών που σχετίζονται άμεσα με το ακατάλληλο υπόστρωμα φωλιάς από την εκκόλαψη μέχρι τον απογαλακτισμο. Η πρόσβαση στο νερό για μπανιο είναι σημαντική για τη συντήρηση του φτερωματος. Η υπερκερατωση στα κορακοειδη καθώς και άλλα είδη στρουθιομορφων μπορεί να είναι ένα πρόβλημα που συνδέεται συνήθως με την ανεπαρκή διατροφη.

Απόκτηση

Περιορισμένος αριθμός πτηνών εξακολουθεί να εισέρχεται σε αιχμαλωσία από την άγρια ​​φύση. Αυτό θα εξακολουθήσει να είναι απαραίτητο για τη διατήρηση της γενετικής ποικιλότητας. Στο παρελθόν, βασιζομασταν σε σε μεγάλο βαθμό στους χονδρεμπόρους και τους εισαγωγείς να μας παράσχουν τα επιθυμητά δείγματα. Είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη να πραγματοποιηθει αναπαραγωγη σε αιχμαλωσία για να καλυφθούν τα κενα. Οι περιορισμοί στην εισαγωγή θα γίνουν αυστηρότεροι στο μέλλον. Οι ζωολογικοί κήποι θα πρέπει να είναι πιο δραστήριοι στην επιδίωξη εισαγωγής. Η απόκτηση από το Riverbank ενός μεγάλου αριθμου τσαλαπετεινων για πολλαπλές εγκαταστάσεις αποτελεί παράδειγμα ενός ιδρύματος που ενεργεί προς όφελος πολλών. Για ορισμένα είδη που χρειάζονται επί τόπου τα προγράμματα θα είναι πιο πρακτικά από την εισαγωγή (πχ. Το κοράκι του Γκουάμ). Η συνεργασία με ιδιώτες είναι ένας τρόπος για να εξασφαλιστεί επαρκές γενετικό υλικό για τη διαχείριση του πληθυσμού. Μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν πολιτικές εξαγοράς για τη διευκόλυνση αυτής της συνεργασίας. Η πιστοποίηση του Προγράμματος Πτηνοτροφικών Μοντέλων της Αμερικανικής Ομοσπονδίας για την Πτηνοτροφία (ή παρόμοια διαδικασία) θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως βάση επί της οποίας ένας ιδιώτης ή μια εγκατάσταση θα μπορούσε να είναι κατάλληλη για συμμετοχή με ένα πρόγραμμα συνεργασίας.

----------


## jk21

Aριστειδη επειδη ειναι αρκετα ενδιαφερον και πολλοι δεν ξερουν καλα αγγλικα , σε κατοπινους σχολιασμους στο θεμα , αν θες λιγο λιγο μας μεταφερεις τα κυρια σημεια ! Η πηγη του αρθρου ειναι η ιδια απο την οποια εχουμε και τα επισημα στοιχεια για το ατοξοπλασμα στις καρδερινες

----------


## Corvus

αν εχει σχολιασμους το θεμα...

----------


## NickKo

Και σχολιασμους να μην εχει παντως θα ηταν καλυτερα αν υπηρχαν τα κυρια σημεια του στα ελληνικα οσο πιο κατανοητα για οσους μπουν να τα διαβασουν .. Εφοσον τα ξερεις και απο πρωτο χερι θα μπορουσες και να το εμπλουτισεις ..
πχ. ποσοι νομιζεις γνωριζουν οτι ο τιτλος ακομη αναφερεται στην οικογενεια των κορακιδων-κορακοειδων που περιλαμβανει ολα τα πτηνα απο τα κοινα κορακια και καρακαξες μεχρι και τη καλιακουδα και το καρυοθραυστη που δε εχουν τις ιδιες διατροφικες συνηθειες με τα παραπανω ..

Υγ  Εγω ετυχε να τ διαβασω αυτα εδω παλαιοτερα γτ τα εβλεπα σε σειρες και ταινιες και ηθελα να δω τι γινεται ..αυτο εδω ειναι αρκετα συνοπτικο σε ολους τους τομεις και πολυ καλο για καποιον που δεν εχει ιδεα τι παιζει με αυτα τα κακως κακοφημα πτηνα ....

Υγ.2   Μην απογοητευεσαι απο τη μη συμμετοχη μελων, λογικο ειναι .. εγω ειχα παλαιοτερα σαλαμανδρα και χαμαιλέων και ενας π ειχε χαμστερ ειχε συνεχεια επισκεπτες για να το δουν, και εν τελη δεν ειχε καν σημασια ..... οτι και να εχεις δεν το εχεις ουτε για να δειχτεις ουτε για να παρεις λαικ σχολια κλπ .. το εχεις για εσενα παν απο ολα και για να μοιραστεις τη εμπειρια σου καπου οπου ισως καποιος στο μελλον τα βρει χρησιμα .... φιλικα στο λεω 

HelloWorld

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για να έχει σχολιασμούς το θέμα, θα πρέπει να είναι και σε γλώσσα που η πλειοψηφία των μελών να μπορούν να κατανοήσουν ή να είναι πιο εύκολο να διαβαστεί ένα μεγάλο κείμενο. Δεν είναι όλοι συνηθισμένοι να διαβάζουν μεγάλα αγγλικά κείμενα με ορολογίες. Γιαυτό σου αναφέραμε τη μετάφραση αυτού!

----------


## Corvus

κατανοητο αλλα αυτο σημαινει οτι θα πρεπει να πληκτρολογησω ολο αυτο το κατεβατο!κατι θα κανουμε και γι αυτο.

----------


## Corvus

Εκτροφη-διαχειρηση κορακοειδων.

Εισαγωγη.

Τα κορακοειδη είναι επιθυμητα καθώς παρουσιάζουν είδη που διαφερουν εξαιτίας του μεγέθους τους, του χρωματισμού, της φωνητικής τους ικανότητας και του επιπέδου δραστηριότητας. Μεταξύ των χαρακτηριστικών τους είναι ένα υψηλό επίπεδο νοημοσύνης, το οποίο μπορεί να είναι τόσο ευλογία όσο και κατάρα. Ως αποτέλεσμα της ικανότητάς τους να προσαρμοζονται σε μια ευρεία ποικιλία οικοτόπων, βρίσκονται σε κάθε ήπειρο, εκτός από την Ανταρκτική. Η ικανότητά τους να προσαρμόζονται επίσης καθιστά τη συντήρησή τους σχετικά εύκολη. Ωστόσο, παρουσιάζουν πολλές προκλήσεις όσον αφορά την διατηρηση και την αναπαραγωγή.

----------


## jk21

Αριστειδη αν και εφοσον καποιος εχει χρονο , ειναι χαρα για την Δ.Ο αλλα και συνολικα για ολους οσους αγαπουν την παρεα , να εχουμε και αρθρα μελων μας , εστω και απο μεταφραση . Αν αυτο ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο για σενα , σε εποχες που σε λιγους εως κανεναν υπαρχει χρονος περισσευαμενος , οι σχολιασμοι σου πανω σε σημεια του αρθρου που μπορεις να κανεις με το εργαλειο της παραθεσης  (βαζοντας κειμενο δηλαδη απο το αρθρο αναμεσα στα παρακατω quote  και σχολιαζοντας εσυ κατω απο την καθε παραθεση , σιγουρα θα βοηθησουν οσους δυσκολευονται στα αγγλικα ή δεν θα διαβασουν το αρθρο , οταν μπαινουν πχ απο κινητο (ετσι μπαινουν πια οι περισσοτεροι ) και αποφυγουν να το κανουν σε ενα τεραστιο κειμενο στα αγγλικα .Αν αυτο γινει , τοτε ναι πιστευω θα σχολιαστει το αρθρο και θα εχει επιπλεον ενδιαφερον

----------


## Corvus

θα το μεταφραζω λιγο λιγο και οταν ολοκληρωθει το ενωνεται.και το translate δε βολευει γτ δε τα μεταφραζει ολα σωστα και θελει διορθωσεις μετα το copy paste.

----------


## Corvus

> Και σχολιασμους να μην εχει παντως θα ηταν καλυτερα αν υπηρχαν τα κυρια σημεια του στα ελληνικα οσο πιο κατανοητα για οσους μπουν να τα διαβασουν .. Εφοσον τα ξερεις και απο πρωτο χερι θα μπορουσες και να το εμπλουτισεις ..
> πχ. ποσοι νομιζεις γνωριζουν οτι ο τιτλος ακομη αναφερεται στην οικογενεια των κορακιδων-κορακοειδων που περιλαμβανει ολα τα πτηνα απο τα κοινα κορακια και καρακαξες μεχρι και τη καλιακουδα και το καρυοθραυστη που δε εχουν τις ιδιες διατροφικες συνηθειες με τα παραπανω ..
> 
> Υγ  Εγω ετυχε να τ διαβασω αυτα εδω παλαιοτερα γτ τα εβλεπα σε σειρες και ταινιες και ηθελα να δω τι γινεται ..αυτο εδω ειναι αρκετα συνοπτικο σε ολους τους τομεις και πολυ καλο για καποιον που δεν εχει ιδεα τι παιζει με αυτα τα κακως κακοφημα πτηνα ....
> 
> Υγ.2   Μην απογοητευεσαι απο τη μη συμμετοχη μελων, λογικο ειναι .. εγω ειχα παλαιοτερα σαλαμανδρα και χαμαιλέων και ενας π ειχε χαμστερ ειχε συνεχεια επισκεπτες για να το δουν, και εν τελη δεν ειχε καν σημασια ..... οτι και να εχεις δεν το εχεις ουτε για να δειχτεις ουτε για να παρεις λαικ σχολια κλπ .. το εχεις για εσενα παν απο ολα και για να μοιραστεις τη εμπειρια σου καπου οπου ισως καποιος στο μελλον τα βρει χρησιμα .... φιλικα στο λεω 
> 
> HelloWorld


αν εστω και ενας δει με διαφορετικο ματι αυτα τα για πολλους αντιπαθητικα πουλια μεσα απο τα ποστ μου θα μαι ικανοποιημενος.ειναι πολυ ασχημο να ξερεις οτι ανα πασα στιγμη μπορει καποιος να πυροβολησει το κατοικιδιο σου απλα για πλακα και επειδη εχει μια κακη φημη.ισως ειναι το μονο πτηνο μαζι με τα περιστερια που ειναι πιστο στο σπιτι του και ακομη πιο πιστο σε σχεση με το σκυλο προς τον ιδιοκτητη του!

----------


## Nenkeren

Ειναι πολυ ομορφα παντως,τωρα που τα ειδα και στην κοντινη στο κτηνιατρειο ακομα πιο ομορφα.Μαλλον θα μαζεψω τη σφεντονα...χαχαχα

----------


## Corvus

Η στέγαση και η διαχείριση των κορακοειδων είναι τόσο προκλητική όσο και ανταποδωτικη. Ακόμη και η στέγαση τους σε εκθέματα μεμονωμένων ειδών έχει τη δυσκολία της. Τα Corvids είναι γνωστα για τη νοημοσύνη και την χωροκτητικοτητα τους, καθιστώντας τη δουλειά να τα κρατας απασχολημενα ένα τεράστιο έργο.Είναι επιτακτικο το κλουβι να έχει αφθονία χώρου και πολυπλοκότητας. Προφανώς όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το κλουβι, τόσο πιο εύκολο είναι να ενσωματωθεί η πολυπλοκότητα. Εντούτοις, είναι δυνατόν να τα φιλοξενήσουμε σε μικρότερους χώρους εάν ο εμπλουτισμός η εκπαιδευση και η ελευθερη πτηση εκτος κλουβιου γίνουν προτεραιότητα.Οι πατηθρες θα πρέπει να είναι διαθέσιμες σε διάφορα μεγέθη και υφές σε οσο το δυνατο διαφορετικα επιπεδα υψους.Τα περισοτερα corvids νιωθουν  άνετα στο έδαφος, ειδικά εάν παρέχονται βράχοι και κούτσουρα. Τα μεσαια επιπεδα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται για εμπλουτισμό και σίτιση, τα ανώτερο επίπεδα για υπνο και φωλιάσμα. Το καταφυγιο πρέπει να παρέχεται με βάση το κλίμα και τα είδη, που κυμαίνεται από απλο προστατευτικο που κοβει τον αερα,έως θερμαινόμενο εσωτερικο δωματιο. Το φυσικό υπόστρωμα προτιμάται καθώς παρέχει  εμπλουτισμό και ειναι αισθητικά ευχάριστο. Πρέπει να λαμβάνεται μέριμνα για την παρακολούθηση του υποστρώματος για αποθηκευμένα τρόφιμα για την αποφυγη ασθενειων(ολα τα κορακοειδη αποθηκευουν τροφη).Η χοντρή άμμος αποτελεί ιδανικό υπόστρωμα, καθώς επιτρέπει στα πουλιά να σκάψουν, παρέχει αποστραγγιση και διευκολύνει τον καθαρισμό.

----------


## jk21

Θα μεταφερονται σταδιακα τα κομματια της μεταφρασης στο αρχικο ποστ .Ηδη το εκανα στα πρωτα που εχει ανεβασει ο Αριστειδης

----------


## Corvus

Κοινωνική διαχείριση.
Τα περισσότερα είδη κορακοειδων είναι αγελαια κατά τη διάρκεια κάποιου μέρους του ετήσιου κύκλου αν και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να κανουν το ιδιο και στην αναπαραγωγη. Πολλά είδη είναι γνωστά ως συνεταιριστικοι αναπαραγωγοι στην ​​φύση. Λίγες περιπτώσεις έχουν τεκμηριωθει οτι μιμούνται επιτυχώς αυτή την στρατηγική αναπαραγωγής στην αιχμαλωσία,ωστόσο, συχνότερα αυτό οδηγεί σε αποτυχία, πιθανώς λόγω της ανικανότητάς μας να αντιγράψουμε με ακρίβεια όλους τους παράγοντες που υπάρχουν σε άγριες καταστάσεις. Τυπικα,η διατηρηση ενός αρσενικού και ενός θηλυκού μαζί οδηγεί σε ένα λειτουργικό δεσιμο ζευγαριου. Όταν υπάρχει έλλειψη διέγερσης στην κλουβα, είναι δυνατόν ο δεσμός να υποβαθμιστεί με αποτέλεσμα την επιθετικότητα και την απώλεια της παραγωγής. Εάν ειναι αναγκαιο καποια πουλια να ταιστουν στο χερι,η πρώιμη έκθεση σε ειδικούς θα βοηθήσει στη διατήρηση της φυσικής συμπεριφοράς. Οι μακρές περίοδοι αποτύπωσης καθιστούν δυνατή την ενσωμάτωση άλλων πουλιών για κοινωνικοποίηση.Τα πουλια που εκτρέφονται με το χέρι παρουσιάζουν συχνά δυσκολίες στη διαμόρφωση δεσμών ζεύγους λόγω του δεσιματος με τους φροντιστες τους.Αυτό μπορεί να ξεπεραστεί με αρκετή προσπάθεια για την αποδέσμευση του ενδιαφέροντος του πουλιού προς τον άνθρωπο υπέρ του φυσικού συντρόφου του όσο το δυνατόν νωρίτερα. Όταν υπάρχουν πολύ μεγάλοι χωροι,ομάδες αγελαιων πουλιων μπορούν να επιτευχθουν επιτυχως.Για να διευκολυνθεί η επιτυχής διαχείριση, ανεξάρτητα από το μέγεθος του χωρου, μια μονάδα παγίδευσης,είναι ευεργετική για πολλούς λόγους. Αυτός ο κλωβός μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τον διαχωρισμό των πτηνών που είναι επιθετικά μεταξύ τους και για τις εισαγωγές νεων πουλιων. Σε μεγάλους χωρους οι μονάδες παγίδευσης θα επιταχύνουν τη σύλληψη όταν είναι απαραίτητο.

----------


## Corvus

Αναπαραγωγη.
Η  αναπαραγωγη των κορακοειδων ειναι σποραδικη στη καλυτερη περιπτωση.η αναπαραγωγη μπορει να συμβει ειτε εκτος ειτε σε εκθεση αν υπαρχουν οι καταλληλες συνθηκες.Κατά την έναρξη της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου, είναι επιτακτική η αύξηση της συχνότητας και της ποικιλίας εμπλουτισμου.Η προσφορα ζωντανης τροφης σ αυτο το σημειο μπορει να εξασφαλισει μια πετυχημενη σεζον.Γενικά, ένα καλα δεμένο ζευγάρι θα πρέπει να διαθέτει ένα χώρο που να ενσωματώνει το ύψος και την απόσταση από το προσωπικό φροντίδας και τους επισκέπτες.Η ιδιοσυγκρασια του θηλυκου θα πρεπει να ληφθει υποψη στη τοποθετηση φωλιων.Τα νευρικά θηλυκά μπορεί να προκληθούν για αναπαραγωγή με μια καλά τοποθετημένη περιοχή φωλιάσματος. Μερικά θηλυκά μπορεί να προτιμούν περιοχές που τους επιτρέπουν να παρακολουθουν το περιβαλλον τους ενω αλλα προτιμουν να ειναι κρυμενα.Η παροχή επιλογών όταν η προτίμηση δεν έχει καθοριστεί θα αυξήσει τις πιθανότητες επιτυχίας αναπαραγωγής. Θα πρέπει να παρέχονται συχνά και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες υλικων φωλιας αναλογα το ειδος των πουλιων.Πάλι θα πρέπει να παρέχεται μια ποικιλία υλικών που θα επιτρέπουν στα πουλιά να έχουν τη δυνατότητα επιλογής. Μπορούν να δοθούν πλατφόρμες και / ή καλάθια φωλιών για να δοθεί μια βασική δομή για την κατασκευή. Είναι δυνατόν τα πτηνά να κατασκευάσουν μια εντελώς φυσική φωλιά χωρίς δομή στήριξης,εαν η κλουβα ειναι πολυ μεγαλη με φυσικη βλαστηση.Τα θηλυκά κάνουν όλη την επώαση. τα αρσενικά βοηθούν με την κατασκευή φωλιών και την τροφοδοσία του θηλυκού κατά τη διάρκεια της επώασης και το ταισμα των νεοσσων τις πρωτες τους μερες.Καθως οι νεοσσοι μεγαλουν το αρσενικο βοηθαει και αυτο στο ταισμα.Ενα συνηθισμενο προβλημα στην αναπαραγωγη σε αιχμαλωσια ειναι το φαγωμα νεοσσων και αυγων απο το αρσενικο.Εαν συμβεί αυτό, συνιστάται να αφαιρεθεί το αρσενικό από την περιοχή φωλεοποίησης, ιδανικα σε μια αμέσως γειτονική περιοχή όπου μπορεί να διατηρηθεί οπτική και φωνητικη επαφή, αλλά μπορεί να αποφευχθεί ο φυσικός κίνδυνος.Το θηλυκο ειναι ικανο να επωαζει και να ταιζει τους νεοσσους χωρις βοηθεια αν ειναι απαραιτητο.Η επανεισαγωγη του αρσενικου οταν οι νεοσσοι φτασουν την ηλικα των 10-20 ημερων μπορει να αυξησει τις πιθανοτητες επιβιωσης τους.Αυτη η επανεισαγωγή πρέπει να παρακολουθείται προσεκτικά.Οι γονείς πρέπει να έχουν πρόσβαση σε κατάλληλα είδη τροφής για τη διατροφή των νεοσσών.Οι γρυλλοι ειναι ενα προτιμωμενο ειδος τροφης για πολλα ειδη.Mealworms,wax,και ποντικια ειναι αλλες τροφες που πρεπει να προσφερονται.
Μεσος ορος αριθμου αυγων 4-6,χρωμα ανοιχτο μπλε-πρασινο με σκουρες κηλιδες για τα περισοτερα ειδη.Διαρκεια επωασης 16-22 μερες αναλογα το ειδος.

----------


## Corvus

Διατροφή 

Τα κορακοειδη είναι παμφάγα, καθιστώντας αρκετά εύκολο να τρέφονται επαρκώς εκτός της εποχής αναπαραγωγής. Κατά την αναπαραγωγή, όπως αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως, είναι απαραίτητη μια πιο σύνθετη διατροφή. Η βασική διατροφή πρέπει να αποτελείται από μια πηγή πρωτεΐνης, φρούτα, λαχανικά και φυτικές ίνες. Υπάρχουν πολλα ειδη pellets στην αγορά που μπορούν να χρησιμεύσουν ως βαση μιας ισορροπημένης, εύκολα αποδεκτής διατροφής. Μερικά παραδείγματα είναι τα pellets Marion Zoological Jungle και Paradise, τα pellets περιστεριων Purina Nutrablend και τα Kaytee Exact. Αυτα μπορούν να συμπληρωθούν με την προσθήκη φρέσκων φρούτων και λαχανικών, ποντικών, ορτυκιών, νεοσσών μίας ημέρας, ψαριών, καρπών με κέλυφος και ζωντανής τροφής.

----------


## Corvus

Εκθεση

Ο ασφαλέστερος τρόπος εκθεσης είναι σε χωρους μεμονωμενων ειδων. Είναι δυνατή η στέγαση τους σε μεικτους χωρους ειδων, εάν δοθεί ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στην επιλογή ειδών και στις παραμέτρους του χωρου. Υπάρχουν εκθέματα στα οποία παρουσιάζονται με επιτυχία τα κορακοειδη με θηλαστικά, ερπετά και διάφορα άλλα είδη πουλιών. Μερικοί παράγοντες που είναι απαραίτητοι για την επιτυχία είναι το μέγεθος και η πολυπλοκότητα του χωρου και η επιλογή ειδών με βάση την προσωπικότητα και τα συμπληρωματικά πρότυπα συμπεριφοράς. Η αναπαραγωγη σε αυτους τους χωρους θα προσθέσει ένα βαθμό δυσκολίας.

----------


## Corvus

Υγεία

Τα Corvids τείνουν να είναι αρκετά σκληρα αν και πρόσφατα ιός Δυτικού Νείλου έχει γίνει μια μεγάλη ανησυχία σε πουλιά που στεγάζονται σε εξωτερικούς χώρους. Είναι τόσο ευαίσθητα όπως τα άλλα είδη στις συνήθεις νόσους των πτηνών (όπως η ασπεργίλλωση, η ατοξοπλάσμωση, η φυματίωση των πτηνών και η ελονοσία). Στην περίπτωση πτηνών που μεγαλωνουν με το χέρι,επικρατούν τα προβλήματα των ποδιών που σχετίζονται άμεσα με το ακατάλληλο υπόστρωμα φωλιάς από την εκκόλαψη μέχρι τον απογαλακτισμο. Η πρόσβαση στο νερό για μπανιο είναι σημαντική για τη συντήρηση του φτερωματος. Η υπερκερατωση στα κορακοειδη καθώς και άλλα είδη στρουθιομορφων μπορεί να είναι ένα πρόβλημα που συνδέεται συνήθως με την ανεπαρκή διατροφη.

----------


## Corvus

Απόκτηση

Περιορισμένος αριθμός πτηνών εξακολουθεί να εισέρχεται σε αιχμαλωσία από την άγρια ​​φύση. Αυτό θα εξακολουθήσει να είναι απαραίτητο για τη διατήρηση της γενετικής ποικιλότητας. Στο παρελθόν, βασιζομασταν σε σε μεγάλο βαθμό στους χονδρεμπόρους και τους εισαγωγείς να μας παράσχουν τα επιθυμητά δείγματα. Είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη να πραγματοποιηθει αναπαραγωγη σε αιχμαλωσία για να καλυφθούν τα κενα. Οι περιορισμοί στην εισαγωγή θα γίνουν αυστηρότεροι στο μέλλον. Οι ζωολογικοί κήποι θα πρέπει να είναι πιο δραστήριοι στην επιδίωξη εισαγωγής. Η απόκτηση από το Riverbank ενός μεγάλου αριθμου τσαλαπετεινων για πολλαπλές εγκαταστάσεις αποτελεί παράδειγμα ενός ιδρύματος που ενεργεί προς όφελος πολλών. Για ορισμένα είδη που χρειάζονται επί τόπου τα προγράμματα θα είναι πιο πρακτικά από την εισαγωγή (πχ. Το κοράκι του Γκουάμ). Η συνεργασία με ιδιώτες είναι ένας τρόπος για να εξασφαλιστεί επαρκές γενετικό υλικό για τη διαχείριση του πληθυσμού. Μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν πολιτικές εξαγοράς για τη διευκόλυνση αυτής της συνεργασίας. Η πιστοποίηση του Προγράμματος Πτηνοτροφικών Μοντέλων της Αμερικανικής Ομοσπονδίας για την Πτηνοτροφία (ή παρόμοια διαδικασία) θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως βάση επί της οποίας ένας ιδιώτης ή μια εγκατάσταση θα μπορούσε να είναι κατάλληλη για συμμετοχή με ένα πρόγραμμα συνεργασίας.

----------

